# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  ظاهر شدن تصویر خاکستری بعد از اجرای دستور تشخیص چهره

## iamprograming

این کد رو توی ویژوال استادیو میزن تصویر زیر رو نشون میده و تصویر ندارم از طریق وب کم  کمک می کنید؟؟؟

#include"opencv2\highgui.hpp"
#include"opencv2\highgui\highgui_c.h"
#include"opencv2\imgproc\imgproc.hpp"
#include"opencv2\objdetect\objdetect.hpp"
#include<vector>
#include<iostream>




using namespace cv;
using namespace std;




int main()
{


	CascadeClassifier face_cascade, eye_cascade;


	VideoCapture capture(0);
	Mat cap_im, gray_im;


	String win_name = "face_detection";
	vector<Rect>face, eye;


	if (!face_cascade.load("haarcascade_frontalface_defau  lt.xml"))
	{
		cout << "cannot open face_cascade" << endl;
		return 1;
	}
	if (!eye_cascade.load("haarcascade_frontalface_defaul  t.xml"))
	{
		cout << "cannot open face_cascade" << endl;
		return 1;
	}


	if (!capture.isOpened())
	{
		cout << "Error camera" << endl;
		return 1;
	}


	namedWindow(win_name, CV_WINDOW_FREERATIO);


	while ((waitKey(33)) != 27)
	{
		capture >> cap_im;
		cvtColor(cap_im, gray_im, CV_RGB2GRAY);
		equalizeHist(gray_im, gray_im);
		face_cascade.detectMultiScale(gray_im, face, 1.1, 3, 0, cvSize(0, 0), cvSize(300, 300));
	}




	if (face.size())
	{
		putText(cap_im, "Face Detected", Point(30, 30), FONT_HERSHEY_SIMPLEX, 1, CV_RGB(100, 100, 200), 2, CV_AA, false);






	}






	for (int i = 0; i < face.size(); i++)
	{


		Point p1(face[i].x, face[i].y);
		Point p2(face[i].x + face[i].width , face[i].y+face[i].height);
		rectangle(cap_im, p1, p2, CV_RGB(0, 0, 255), 2, 8, 0);
		Mat Eye_im = gray_im(face[i]);
		eye_cascade.detectMultiScale(Eye_im, eye, 1.1, 3, 0, cvSize(0, 0), cvSize(50, 50));


		for (int j = 0; j < eye.size(); j++)
		{


			Point p3(face[i].x + eye[j].x, face[i].y + eye[j].y);
			Point p4(face[i].x + eye[j].x | +eye[j].width, face[i].y + eye[j].y + eye[j].height);




			rectangle(cap_im, p3, p4, CV_RGB(0, 255, 0), 1, 8, 0);
		}
	}
	imshow(win_name, cap_im);


	return 1;


}

----------

